
N95-Mask Donation Locations - ISL
https://findthemasks.com/
======
throwaway101017
Thanks for making this, I'll ask my wife to fill out.

Between, does anyone know where small independent medical practices can get
the N95 masks, or any other masks?

My wife is a primary care who does medicare home visits in Texas and she
doesn't have any masks.

There are a lot of doctors who would gladly pay.

What even more scarier are the patients who don't take this seriously. A
colleague's wife had a patient 9 days ago who neglected to mention travel to
Italy, California and is now diagnosed with COVID-19. The travel history came
out yesterday after the patient's condition got worse.

------
susanhi
Sorry, this is bullshit. Government needs to contract 3m and the like to make
as many masks as they can, as fast as they can, ASAP.

They needed to have done this months ago. Instead of running a propaganda
campaign that masks are supposedly not effective against coronavirus and that
we should not buy them anyway because we need to save them for the hospital
workers who really need them. Completely disingenuous.

It’s beyond frustrating to be told to conserve face masks in the face of a
pandemic rather than to purchase contracts to ensure companies produce what we
need.

China is currently making 200 million masks a day. In addition, China and
South Korea attribute much of their success at containment of coronavirus to
the use of masks.

Making masks available for all (like South Korea who is giving every citizen
and resident an allotment of 2 face masks/week) + a mandate for all to wear
face masks would do so much to curb this pandemic. But instead we’re running
this crazy experiment of in essence shutting down our economy via mandatory
business and company closures. Not thinking through the real long term damage
and consequences of such actions. Unemployment. Social unrest. Destruction of
business.

Some more food for thought. Jack Ma was able to secure and send 1 million face
masks to the US already. If government won’t act, private citizens and
foundations (I’m looking at you Bill Gates Foundation) can.

~~~
maldeh
That'd be fantastic in a week or a month. ICUs in Washington and New York are
running low on supply as we speak, any help now could buy a medical
professional in these areas precious days.

~~~
susanhi
That’s why they should have done this months ago. Still have yet to do so as
far as I know.

~~~
hprotagonist
crying over spilt milk won’t help right now.

------
curiousgal
> _Don’t make us orphan our two toddlers._

I mean, if that were to happen it would be more due to the parents' altruistic
choice and less about the actions of others, no? They've made the socially
right choice but they can't blame the consequences on someone else.

